
Diversity Visa (Green Card) Lottery Submission Deadline in Four Days - friism
https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/
======
cfontes
Hum, brazilians are out as always...

I see a lot of cool jobs (Scala and JS) listed on Angel list, I would love to
be able to apply but without already having a H1B or Green card there is no
way :(

~~~
smcl
The UK too. What's the options for those not eligible? The fact that these
nationalities are excluded from this visa and that there are a large-ish
number of such nationals currently resident in the US suggests that there is
some legit route available.

~~~
gadders
Yeah, saddens me there isn't a way in like this for us Brits,

~~~
thisone
It's no easier the other way around, trust me. And it's gotten a lot harder in
the past few years.

If you seriously want to live in the states, you can try things like going
back to university, or trying to get a job with a US company in the UK, with
the plan of being transferred.

Or, find some ex-pat pubs and cosy on up to the opposite sex person of your
choice (US immigration doesn't really to the whole un-married partners thing)!

~~~
gadders
Not sure I could get the latter option past my wife, to be honest.

I think my best bet would be to join a big company as a _spits_ permanent
employee and get a transfer,

------
dmishe
While I don't blame US at all, because I hold H1. I find it slightly
ridiculous that a skilled worker needs to go thru so much hoops and long-
running-processess and pay around $20k for visas and GC (if done by himself),
and yet somebody can just win one of those GCs, not having to work, and bring
their whole family along.

~~~
arbuge
The skilled worker can try the lottery too though. So another way to look at
it is that he/she has 2 ways to get a visa, compared to the unskilled with
just one.

------
poundy
It looks like they are issuing 50,000 visas this year. Any stats on how many
people apply for this?

~~~
sasvari
There are some interesting statistics on the Wikipedia page [0].

[0] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diversity_Immigrant_Visa>

------
ArekDymalski
TBH sthe idea off turning such important (both for potential new citizens and
country) process seems very inappropriate to me. I'm aware that it seems time-
and cost-effective but is disgusting anyway.

~~~
mseebach2
The goal of the diversity visa is explicitly diversity and nothing is more
diverse than randomness. This is not the path you're expected to take if you
have a pressing reason to come to the US.

~~~
ArekDymalski
Hey, I've never looked at it from the perspective of stimulating diversity.
Thanks.

~~~
onetwothreefour
I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, but it has that in its name?

